# Mehere Monitore ?



## Shigatsu (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich hätte da eine Frage und zwar möchte ich in nähere Zukunft mehere Monitore anschaffen, weil ich eine Menge Hintergrund Programme an habe und es dann halt auf einen Monitor ziemlich unübersichtlich ist.
Also wollte ich mir ingesamt 3 Monitore holen vllt auch erst mal 2 danach halt 3.
Jetzt zu meiner eigentlich Frage und zwar habe ich diesen Monitor https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-U28E5...TF8&qid=1477225744&sr=1-1&keywords=4k+monitor
ursprünglich wollte ich mir 3 mal den holen war mir aber unsicher deswegen frage ich euch ob ich mir 3 mal den gleichen holen soll oder meine andere Idee war das ich halt den wo ich jetzt habe in der Mitte stelle und 2 andere Monitore also 1 rechts und 1 links holen werde bei dieser Idee hätte ich 2 mal 21 9 geholt und zwar diesen hier https://www.amazon.de/LG-34UB67-B-A...8&qid=1477226342&sr=8-3&keywords=21+9+monitor wollte halt schon immer 21 9 Bildschirme  die Frage ist nur ob das nicht scheiße aussieht und ob es überhaupt geht.
Falls ihr weitere Alternativen habt raus damit^^


----------



## svd (23. Oktober 2016)

Persönlich würde ich, da schon mal ein 4k-Schirm vorhanden ist, diesen noch zwei Mal holen. Das Verteilen eines Spieles auf alle drei Schirme ist ja nicht geplant, oder?
Evtl., falls die seitlichen Monitore nur zur Überwachung diverser Chatfenster oä dienen, auch nur zwei 27-Zoll-1440p-Monitore (aber der Preis vom Samsung ist ziemlich gut,
schon nah genug an den hochwertigeren 27"-Monitoren, alsdass ein Downgrade, nur der Sparmaßnahmen wegen, Sinn machte.)

Der 34-Zoll-Monitor von LG sieht erstmal beeindruckend groß aus, allerdings beschränkt sich die Auflösung auf 2560x1080 Pixel. Als Hauptschirm zum Spielen wird's okay sein.
Für den Desktop-Betrieb hast du aber weniger Pixel zur Verfügung, als auf einem 2560x1440-Gerät. Dazu kommt noch die niedrigere Pixeldichte.


----------



## Shigatsu (23. Oktober 2016)

Ok vielen Dank.
Aber wie ist es wenn ich jetzt 3 mal 4k also 12k auf einem Game spiele wird es nicht etwas laggen?


----------



## svd (23. Oktober 2016)

Äh, schon. Da wird ein Daumenkino mehr fps haben. 

Einfach herunterskalieren, macht ja nichts. Mit zB drei FullHD-Monitoren hättest du ja eine vergleichbare Gesamtauflösung, also etwa 5760x1080.

Kommt darauf an, was du mit deinen Monitoren überhaupt machen willst. 
Ein Hauptschirm zum Zocken, zwei zum Chatten, Fernsehen und Browsen? Na, dann ginge 4k in der Mitte und 1440p links und rechts auch (das gute PLV des Samsungs mal nicht berücksichtigt).

Falls du nVidia-Surround oder AMD-Eyefinity verwenden möchtest, wären drei gleiche (gleich aufgelöste) Monitore aber ohnehin besser. Unterschiedliche Auflösungen bei Multi-Monitor-Setups
sorgen immer für Ärger.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Oktober 2016)

Drei 4k Monitore insbesondere dieser Größe empfinde ich persönlich, wenn man nicht gerade CAD oder ähnliche Grafikanwendungen macht doch ziemlich danach, mit den sprichwörtlichen Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. 

Zum Spielen ist das ohnehin untauglich, außer du holst dir ein GeForce 1080 Setup mit Triple-SLI (also drei GF 1080), dann kannst du die meisten DX12 Games unter Windows 10 (nicht alle) auch auf drei 4k Monitoren spielen (unter DX12 wird bei SLI nicht der Grafik-RAM geteilt, sodass du tatsächlich die 24GB zur Verfügung hast und nicht nur 8GB). (korrigiert mich, wenn ich da irgendwas verwechselt habe).

Solltest du den zweiten bzw. dritten Monitor tatsächlich nur für Teamspeak, Chat etc. oder ein wenig TV nebenher nutzen wollen, da reicht letztlich jeder 08/15 Monitor, selbst kleine und selbst unter 1080p.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2016)

4k ist selbst auf nur EINEM Monitor noch viele Jahre eher Unfug, außer man spielt lieber 4k auf "mittel" statt Ultra auf FHD oder WQHD     aber wenn du beim Spielen nur EINEN für die Spielegrafik nutzt und einen zweiten für Tools&co, dann macht das nix aus. Wichtig ist, wie viele Pixel für 3D berechnet werden müssen.


----------



## Shigatsu (23. Oktober 2016)

Was brauchst ich denn noch alles um die 3 4k Bildschirme voll auszunutzen? Habe 1 gtx 1080


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2016)

4 Titan X. . Mal im Ernst. Hängt vom Spiel ab. Und von den Einstellungen. Ultra oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

Shigatsu schrieb:


> Was brauchst ich denn noch alles um die 3 4k Bildschirme voll auszunutzen? Habe 1 gtx 1080


 also, du kannst damit rechnen, dass ein Spiel auf 4k mit ca 1/3 der FPS läuft wie bei Full HD. Und auf drei 4k-Monitoren dann vermutlich mit nur noch etwa 1/6 bis 1/8 der FPS. Wenn also eine GTX 1080 bei einem Spiel in Full-HD auf Ultra 80 FPS schafft, wären es mit 3x 4k nur noch 10-15 FPS. Schafft die Karte in Full-HD 160 FPS, hast du halt 20-30 FPS.

Nur so als GROBER Anhaltspunkt - das hängt alles auch sehr vom Spiel und der Engine ab.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab testweise mal Spielegrafik über 2 Monitore verteilt und die Unterbrechung durch die Gehäuserahmen hat mich extrem gestört. Momentan habe ich einen 1920er und einen 12XXer Monitor für Desktopanwendungen - mehr könnte ich auch gar nicht an meine Grafikkarte anschliessen.


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2016)

Zum Spielen in nativem 12k muss es wohl ein Pärchen Titan-X-Karten (oder 1080Ti) sein. Aber, wie gesagt, 5760x1080 (3x FullHD nebeneinander) sollte die GTX1080 locker packen.
Mit den 21:9-LG-Monitoren wäre ja auch höchstens eine 7040x1080-Auflösung daraus geworden. Und das auch noch verschieden hoch, wegen der unterschiedlichen Monitore.

Trotzdem, wozu sollen die seitlichen Monitore nun sein? Anfangs hat es noch geheißen, für die vielen Hintergrundprogramme. Und jetzt ist doch von 12k-Gaming die Rede?

Persönlich hätte ich auch noch keinen 4k-Hauptschirm genommen, solange die nicht mindestens 100Hz Bildwiederholrate haben. Und es eine Einzel-GPU-Karte gibt, die diese zuverlässig erreicht.
Oder, wenn jetzt schon 4k, dann wenigstens mit G-Sync, wenn schon eine NVidia-Karte verbaut ist. Aber das Kind ist sowieso schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Und an Budget mangelt es offensichtlich nicht. 
Wer ko, der ko. Also, was soll's. 

Da würde ich trotzdem einfach noch zwei Samsungs holen. Dann entweder in der Mitte auf 4k spielen, links und rechts halt den Hintergrundscheiß, oder, bei zB Rennspielen wie Assetto Corsa oder Dirt Rally, 
das Bild bei 5760x1080 über alle drei Monitore verteilen.

Wenn das Mainboard SLI-fähig ist, lassen sich später ja noch immer Grafikkarten nachrüsten, die mit 12k@60Hz keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2016)

Zwei mal 21:9 dazukaufen halte ich für Quatsch. Das würde doch extrem viel Platz nehmen und einfach erfassen könntest du es sowieso nicht mehr.

Es ist zwar nicht schön, runterzuskalieren, aber ich würde wenn auch zwei weitere 4K Bildschirme holen.
Insgesamt klingt das ganze Setup für mich aber etwas verrückt.
Du wirst es jetzt und vermutlich auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht voll ausnutzen können.
Warum müssen es denn drei und nicht erst mal zwei Monitore sein?



Shigatsu schrieb:


> ich hätte da eine Frage und zwar möchte ich in nähere Zukunft mehere Monitore anschaffen, weil ich eine Menge Hintergrund Programme an habe und es dann halt auf einen Monitor ziemlich unübersichtlich ist.


Willst du jetzt auf allen 3 Monitoren spielen oder brauchst du sie, um deine Programme zu überblicken?


----------



## Shigatsu (24. Oktober 2016)

Also das war nur mal so ne Frage was ich brauchen würde um die 12k flüssig zu spielen.
Ich selber spiele ja nicht solche ultra Spiele (spiele games wie League of Legends, Diablo 3, Overwatch, ... sowas halt) wo man 12k braucht und so und mehere Monitore brauche ich halt zum Beispiel Mitte ein Game Rechts Aufnahmeprogramm und links irgendwann Spotify, YouTube so was halt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

Shigatsu schrieb:


> Also das war nur mal so ne Frage was ich brauchen würde um die 12k flüssig zu spielen.
> Ich selber spiele ja nicht solche ultra Spiele (spiele games wie League of Legends, Diablo 3, Overwatch, ... sowas halt) wo man 12k braucht und so und mehere Monitore brauche ich halt zum Beispiel Mitte ein Game Rechts Aufnahmeprogramm und links irgendwann Spotify, YouTube so was halt.


 bei so was würde die Spiele-Leistung nicht einbrechen, weil du für 2D (also YouTube, Officetools usw.) keine 3D-Power brauchst. D.h. da wird die Karte durch die beiden 2D-Inhalte anzeigenden Monitore nicht nennenswert belastet. Aufnahmen wiederum kosten natürlich Leistung, aber nicht WEGEN der zusätzlichen Monitore.


----------



## Shigatsu (31. Oktober 2016)

Hätte da noch eine Frage und zwar falls ich mir 2 weitere kaufe wie soll ich sie denn anschließen?
Denn bei meiner Graka sind 2 mal hdmi 2.0 und 2 mal displayport 1.2 ein displayport benutze ich ja schon.
Müsste ich dann 1 von den Monitore auf hdmi anschließen wenn ja kommt es denn zu einem Unterschied zum Beispiel auf dem Desktop Hintergund ? das 2 indentisch mit den farben und so sind aber der 3 der nicht am Displayport angeschlossen ist schlechter ist?
Und kann überhaupt hdmi 4 wiedergeben?


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2016)

Ja, einfach verteilen. Alle diese Ausgänge sind digital, da kommen die Signale auch gleich gut raus. HDMI-*2.0* und und DisplayPort-*1.2* sind für dich auch wichtig, 
da diese genug Bandbreite haben, um 4k mit maximal 60Hz auszugeben.

Um bei allen drei Monitoren die gleichen Farben einzustellen, müsstest du sie aber, streng genommen, kalibrieren, d.h. mit Hilfe eines elektronischen Messgeräts einstellen.

Aber du reitest schon wieder so auf diesem 4k herum.  Falls du nur einen Monitor zum Spielen verwendest, gut, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. Alles supi.
Aber denk mit einer einzelnen GTX1080 wirklich nicht daran, auf 12k spielen zu können. Des haut net hi. Nvidia-Surround musst du auf 5760x1080 beschränken. 
Ich würde mir aber keinen Kopp machen, schaut ja trotzdem gut aus.


----------

